# problème d'installation disque dur externe



## guillaume dufour (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté sur Amazon un DDE "Seagate - Expansion - ST305004EXD101-RK" affiché compatible mac OS X.
Sur l'emballage reçue, la compatibilité annoncée n'est plus affichée, mais la référence de produit est la même.
Quand je branche le DDE sur son alimentation et   sur le mac, il m'affiche un dossier sur le bureau qui s'appelle "expansion drive" qui je suppose doit être le pilote.
Quand j'ouvre ce dossier, j'y trouve un autorun.inf, 2 dossiers (Seagate et System Volume Information) et un SetUp.exe ; quand je lance ce dernier, il m'affiche : "The destination folder "/Volumes/Expansion Drive" is on a locked volume. Please select another destination."
Et si je choisis un autre fichiers de destination, j'ai droit à "The destination folder "/Volumes/Expansion Drive" is on a locked volume. Please select another destination."
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
dernière info : le DDE fonctionne bien sur PC
merci d'avance


----------



## guillaume dufour (16 Février 2010)

Personne qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Février 2010)

setup.exe est un exécutable Windows.

Tu veux utiliser ton DDE sous Windows ou sous Mac OS X ou sous les deux ?
"Utilitaire de disque" le voit-il ?

Utilisation sous Mac OS X -> formater en Mac OS X étendu (journalisé)
Utilisation sous Windows ou les deux -> formater en MSDOS

(au moyen de Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2010)

+1
quand on achete un DD externe , le premier reflexe est de le formater soi même pour ses besoins
ne pas se fier aux réglages usine


----------



## guillaume dufour (16 Février 2010)

problème résolu
merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2010)

et pour aider les lecteurs suivants qui auraient le même souci ( ou le même DD)

résolu comment?


----------



## guillaume dufour (17 Février 2010)

comme me l'a expliqué Boninmi : en formatant le DDE depuis l'utilitaire de disque ; çà prend 5 minutes, et après tout roule
encore merci


----------



## XClone (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, pour éviter ce petit souci, j'ai conservé mes 2 Disques externes Western classiques (My Book essential utilisables PC et Mac) et j'ai racheté 1 Disque externe My Book Studio pour Mac (formaté Mac) utilisable avec Time Machine pour mes sauvegardes. Pour info 1 Disque 2 To environ 220 


----------

